# Bad news.



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

So yesterday we lost our only source of income, now I am absolutely stressing. If we cannot find something soon I will have to re-home my boys... OH says it isn't fair to keep them if we cannot afford to give them everything they need, I agree. but now I am really upset and for selfish reason I still want to keep them. He will need to find something by the start of next month or I will have to find them a new home... I am so crushed right now :crying::crying::crying:. I don't know what I am going to do... I had a bit of a cry last night but that s not going to sort anything out. why do things have to be so difficult?! I am trying to stay positive that we will find something soon. 

I am feeling like a terrible owner now...I can't believe this is happening. I feel so irresponsible...



EDIT: We are making it by, Thanks to all of you! I am so grateful! we are still waiting to find out about stuff, but Thanks to you all we are able to keep my boys for the time being. I really do appreciate all the advice and input you have all given me, It is all helping us so much.

THANK YOU.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this! It must be terrible.

But, please don't think of yourself as a terrible owner, unfortunately things like this do happen. And you are putting their well being first - which is good. 

Owning a cat doesn't have to be expensive, there are always ways you can cut costs without affecting their lively hood. Don't panic about it and think about it logically. I don't know your personal circumstances - but maybe you could raise money from a car boot sale, or pick up a temp job in a shop? Keep an eye out for good food at great costs - I know some people put butchers food on the menu for their cats to keep cost down. Little things like that. 

Do you have a family member who could foster them? Or temporarily buy them food untill you get yourselves sorted. 

When things get tough - think about this, everything happens for a reason which is normally for the better. 

Big hugs to you


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry to read post x

CC has given some fab info

There are wsys to cut down without affecting them x


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words.

I am unable to work. Sadly, everything has fallen upon OH. He said he will do everything he can to keep them, but he says if he is unable to do anything then that is our only option. So we have til the start of September, I just hope things pull together this is unbelievably stressful. 

It is just so upsetting how things can go from good to bad so quickly... 

I don't think anyone would take them in, we are about the only ones in this family who like cats, apart from his Mum, but she already has a fully grown male cat. I don't think he would take kindly to my young lads coming into his home. 

I have to just stay positive that he can find work. I am going to try and cut costs where I can to help keep them.


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your present situation.

If we suddenly found ourselves without any income, the first thing I would do is change our cats food to Butcher's Classic @£2.50 for 6 x 400g tins from ASDA or Tesco. I would also change their cat litter to the cheapest supermarket product.

I think I would have to seriously consider having to drop their health insurance too and rely on charities if they developed any problems.

Basically, I would cut stuff to the bone, so long as they don't go hungry (though I would be loath to give them any dry food at all)- love and attention is free of course - and see how it goes!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I really really feel your heart break. I can tell from your posts how much you love them.

Has he got a LinkedIn profile? Apparently they advertise jobs on there now - I dont know anything about this site so it's all news to me! So just incase it's news to you too 

Have you sat down and worked out all your expenditures? Then you could focus on the cats? And cut costs that way, so for example make cheaper but still good food options for them. Have you got pet insurance? I would personally get some as you are now in this situation, as a just in case. But that is just me. I'm a worry wort!

I honestly would look at selling stuff, whether at car boots or on eBay or amazon. Or even facebook! It's extra cash and honestly who needs all that stuff when you have cats! 

Ok, so no one can take in the cats. But perhaps to buy you some time someone could buy them food for a month? Just to give you a little more time to get sorted? It's not that much of an expense for them. Or even ask for it as an early Xmas present! 

I really hope you don't have to get rid of them, you didn't get them from a shelter did you? 

Fingers and paws crossed here for you. What does your OH do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you, I am going to try and cut costs down to as low as I can, I am also cutting out things for us that aren't a need. If we do not NEED it, it is getting tossed aside so I can feed my boys, and keep them in litter. 

I know I have only had them a short while but I just can't imagine my home without them in it. My OH (who didn't want cats to begin with but got them for me ) has even said he will miss them if he has to re-home them. I am far more attached to him and it is breaking my heart at the possibility of re-homing.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> I really really feel your heart break. I can tell from your posts how much you love them.
> 
> Has he got a LinkedIn profile? Apparently they advertise jobs on there now - I dont know anything about this site so it's all news to me! So just incase it's news to you too
> 
> ...


Not worked all the costs out yet, We found out last night and have just been talking the situation out. we will be working that out today as soon as I sell this laptop (not mine was broken but OH fixed it, was his grand-parents, they are also refusing to take the full money that we are selling it for.) I will being going to their house to discuss our situation.

I didn't get them from a shelter, I got Milo off gumtree (I know, I know) and Shadow from a lady off Facebook who I still speak too. (I know, I know... again).

He isn't particularly skilled in anything, he was working as a landscaper/painter. he does know about computers but since he has no certificate to prove anything no one would hire him.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

It doesn't matter where you got them from, what matters is that you love them.

I guess in the recession what he does must have taken a hit as people are cutting back expenditure, I'm sorry I have no suggestions  I do know work with computers is hard. My dad does something with computers (programmer I think) and he finds it very hard to find work. He also says how hard it is to keep up with qualifications as they are forever changing. 

I really hope you manage to cut your costs back and your OH finds the most perfect, well paying job that he deserves. Then you get to keep your two. Fingers and paws are all crossed here for you.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Really sorry to hear of your situation 
But, as everyone else said, don't give up too quickly!
The most important thing for your cats is to have a loving home, which they so obviously have with you and your OH.
Butchers is a decent food <Lidl does 12 tins for £4.99 now>, don't think Bozita works out much more expensive too.
Great idea from Charlie Chaplin, even if your family wouldn't be able to help you by caring for your cats, they might all chip in a bit towards their food, etc ...
I think Tesco's litter is quite popular, I use Lidl's one, it's £1.80 for 10kg and it's quite good too.

Another thing, you say you're not able to work ...
How about you make some more of the lovely cat toys and try to sell them?
Think you would easily have few customers here 

Really hope everything will work out for You!


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm sorry to hear about your predicament. The thought of losing your cats must be horrible.

If your OH was working as a landscaper/painter then it might be worth him advertising on the various handyman web sites? I know people who are inundated with work from that sort of thing. I'm always looking on there as well for somebody to come and do the bits round the house that my OH just never gets round to. (He reasons that he would rather work extra to earn the money to pay somebody else to do the jobs he hates, and I can't say I disagree with him there.)

If you lived near me I have loads of jobs that need doing!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for your advice, If it really comes to it I will be selling the biggest load of crap to keep them feed.

It is hard to find work here as they have started these schemes to hold jobs for people only between 18-25 and then for 50 and over. He was thinking of going into security but the license or whatever it is you need costs and to get it paid for, for you. you need a company willing to hire you before you get it, and they will cover the costs. But blah so difficult!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about predicament. I agree with the rest that it's OK to feed the cheapest, use the cheapest litter etc. Sometimes things happen and while this board (myself included) can sometimes be very against Whiskas and cheaper foods, if sh*t hits the fan, it can't be helped. Just feed whatever you can (do you have an Aldi? If so, they have those cheap wet paté and I have heard it's actually pretty good- no sugar etc.). With 2 cats, feeding cheap kibble and cheap paté, I would think it's probably not more than 15-20 euro per month(maybe less)? Litter could be 2-3 euro per month (buy the ones from the Aldi, they're like 1 euro per bag). 

It's still something but perhaps doable. No new phone subscriptions or anything like that. I know you're doing your best but please do try not to give your dear kittens up as there're plenty of kittens available now and I fear that your cats will be at the bottom of the pile due to their ages ( a little older) and colours.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry that your Oh has lost his job.

Some great advice from everyone,please don't give up hope,I'm sure you will soon be getting a income again.

How about your OH advertises his skills on FB,I see a lot of posts on my local FB pages of people offering their services....such as gardeners,decoraters or just general handy men.

Could be worth a try.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Really sorry to hear of your situation
> But, as everyone else said, don't give up too quickly!
> The most important thing for your cats is to have a loving home, which they so obviously have with you and your OH.
> Butchers is a decent food <Lidl does 12 tins for £4.99 now>, don't think Bozita works out much more expensive too.
> ...


Thanks. I do appreciate this, you have no idea how much.

I will look into making cat toys perhaps I could sell them online to folks. and I can get balls of wool for £1 so that should help.

I did not know lidl did litter, that is a good weight and so cheap, that will help us loads!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice, If it really comes to it I will be selling the biggest load of crap to keep them feed.
> 
> It is hard to find work here as they have started these schemes to hold jobs for people only between 18-25 and then for 50 and over. *He was thinking of going into security but the license or whatever it is you need costs and to get it paid for, for you. you need a company willing to hire you before you get it, and they will cover the costs. But blah so difficult!*


Yeah, tell me about it ...
My husband got the security licence ...
Worked maybe 5 random days within the first year 
And another thing is, you have to renew it every ?year? <guessing here!> and pay again :mad2:


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I hope things improve. As others have said, it can be cheaper than people think to feed them. I've always bought whiskas or felix & generally when they're on offer. There are some own brands that are even cheaper. I also use Pets at Home litter which again is quite cheap, especially if you buy the bigger bags.
When you work out all your costs, you'll probably be able then to work out how much you need to live on & what things can be dispensed with. I recently did so as I was facing redundancy & was quite surprised how little I really needed if it came to it (about half my current expenditure).
Please don't think that you're irresponsible, this could happen to anyone of us, in fact it's quite likely these days. The good news though is that when times are hard, people buy more 2nd hand stuff, so if you're selling anything that's good.
Keep your chin up
Pete


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

pipje said:


> I am so sorry to hear about predicament. I agree with the rest that it's OK to feed the cheapest, use the cheapest litter etc. Sometimes things happen and while this board (myself included) can sometimes be very against Whiskas and cheaper foods, if sh*t hits the fan, it can't be helped. Just feed whatever you can (do you have an Aldi? If so, they have those cheap wet paté and I have heard it's actually pretty good- no sugar etc.). With 2 cats, feeding cheap kibble and cheap paté, I would think it's probably not more than 15-20 euro per month(maybe less)? Litter could be 2-3 euro per month (buy the ones from the Aldi, they're like 1 euro per bag).
> 
> It's still something but perhaps doable. No new phone subscriptions or anything like that. I know you're doing your best but please do try not to give your dear kittens up as there're plenty of kittens available now and I fear that your cats will be at the bottom of the pile due to their ages ( a little older) and colours.


I don't think there is an Aldi here sadly.
that is my fears as well.


loubyfrog said:


> Sorry that your Oh has lost his job.
> 
> Some great advice from everyone,please don't give up hope,I'm sure you will soon be getting a income again.
> 
> ...


I will tell him about that, Perhaps he could get a few customers to hold the fort over, so to speak.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OK, deep breath.......

I know that on this forum most of us indulge our cats and actually spend quite a lot of money on them, and there was in fact a thread about this recently, to warn people how much it CAN cost.

However.....I do totally believe that a cat (or two ) can be kept really very cheaply. If you are not able to work your self, then the companionship of these two animals is especially important to you.
can I ask whether you qualify for any benefits? If so then I would research the cat charities in your area and see which ones will provide essential veterinary care if the need were to arise. Different charities have different qualifying criteria so it is worth calling around to see....and registering the cats asap just in case something does crop up.
While I know that dry food is frowned upon, it is VERY cheap to feed...try not to go for the cheapest supermarket brands or Gocat. Supplement with Butchers tinned and meat scraps.
Some butchers give away 'pet scraps' or chicken carcasses and with a bit of sorting through/boiling up these can be made into meals.
Why not put a few posts on local Freecycle/Freegle....many people will have a stash of flavours/brands that their cat wont eat and if you are prepared (and able) to collect then they will be happy to clear cupboard space.
I know you said you are not able to go out to work, but would you be able to sell stuff on ebay?
personally I have never routinely used flea or worming treatments...it is far more cost effective to buy a can of Indorex and spray the house IF it is needed.
I am sure others will chime in with money saving tips and I really hope you will be able to reconsider and NOT rehome the cats.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

petergettins said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I hope things improve. As others have said, it can be cheaper than people think to feed them. I've always bought whiskas or felix & generally when they're on offer. There are some own brands that are even cheaper. I also use Pets at Home litter which again is quite cheap, especially if you buy the bigger bags.
> When you work out all your costs, you'll probably be able then to work out how much you need to live on & what things can be dispensed with. I recently did so as I was facing redundancy & was quite surprised how little I really needed if it came to it (about half my current expenditure).
> Please don't think that you're irresponsible, this could happen to anyone of us, in fact it's quite likely these days. The good news though is that when times are hard, people buy more 2nd hand stuff, so if you're selling anything that's good.
> Keep your chin up
> Pete


my dreaded fear is when it gets cold and gas... why is it so blood expensive?! and why did our electric (at least here) go up by 18%! are they trying to screw us?! we ended up switching our electric over to something 2p cheaper. a penny is a penny right now.

I will be selling anyhting that we do not need, extra crap lying about the house sure there is plenty of that.



Joy84 said:


> Yeah, tell me about it ...
> My husband got the security licence ...
> Worked maybe 5 random days within the first year
> And another thing is, you have to renew it every ?year? <guessing here!> and pay again :mad2:


Yeah you have to renew it here too... life is soooo difficult!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Life is so hard these days for an honest person trying to ear a honest buck. 

I just read on the news today about a new insurance scam drivers are doing, instead of the sudden breaking so you go into the back of them jobby, they are now doing something where they flash you to let you out at a junction but then just go into you and have 'whiplash'. So poor people who pay insurance and drive safe get stung by insurance primiums going up! 

Anyway I would be interested in buying your toys if you were to knit them!!!

I wish my OH would let me pay someone to do the DIY around out house  he won't as he says he will do it....... He never does. We have a load of paint for our living room that we brought like a year ago but he has never gotten around to starting  also have shelves that need putting up etc etc. it took him 3 years to do the downstairs loo :mad2:

I wish I could afford to pay for it, but I'm soon to be out of a job! But that's by my own choice.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> OK, deep breath.......
> 
> I know that on this forum most of us indulge our cats and actually spend quite a lot of money on them, and there was in fact a thread about this recently, to warn people how much it CAN cost.
> 
> ...


Nope do not qualify, especially after this "reform to make it better" what was that all about? my OH has depression and a skin condition but does not qualify for a benefit. job seekers perhaps but that last for how long?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I feed my two one whiskas pouch each in the morning along with some special dried food to have at tea time. The pouches last them a fortnight and usually the supermarkets have them on offer two boxes for £6. 
OP is it possible for you to get a job too? Even a part time one might possibly help? I don't bother with cat insurance - if the worse happened and they were really poorly or injured PTS would be kinder anyway (Ducking for cover now) but that will be an unlucky slim scenario.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Life is so hard these days for an honest person trying to ear a honest buck.
> 
> I just read on the news today about a new insurance scam drivers are doing, instead of the sudden breaking so you go into the back of them jobby, they are now doing something where they flash you to let you out at a junction but then just go into you and have 'whiplash'. So poor people who pay insurance and drive safe get stung by insurance primiums going up!
> 
> ...


Sick people in this world I swear.

you really would? I am not the best crocheter but Milo carries that bloomin' octopus around with him... if you throw it he actually goes and gets it like a dog.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Did you say your OH was a landscape gardener/decorator?
He could try putting an ad on Gumtree, make sure it is up dated every day to keep it at the top. Like someone else mentioned, I always have a list of jobs around the house that need doing and would happily pay someone for. Maybe If he could turn his hand to Cat Proofing gardens he could even put an ad on here!
he could also print off a load of leaflets and drop them door to door in the local area.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

While I would normally not advocate this (unless in need), I think Paddypaws has a really good idea about going on freecycle etc. I personally, wouldn't mind donating the cat food my cats refuse to eat (right now, they're off Grau and Catz for eg!) to people in need nearby. I'm sure there are people near you who have some cat food laying around too.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey if you lived close to me I have a tonne (ok, not literally) of food that needs to go to a good home. Unfortunately not the best food bozita terra packs, tins and some other stuff. But I am just too lazy to post it/find a new home. It has a long shelf life so I feel no dire need. 

I think everyone has given fab advise and I really hope it helps you and your little ones. 

If you sold them I would buy them, I love buying them new toys and if it were to help someone then why not give it a try! I have brought more expensive toys and they snubb them, preferring the free toys from happy kitty co. hey if it dangles on string even better! You could crochet me a blanket too


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear that you're having a tough time... but things can and do improve... just have to keep the family together! Easy to say, I know... 

Butchers Classic and the cheapest litter eked out thinly and the PDSA for worming/flea treatments and cancel the insurance, and then cut back on something else (if you can)... and in a while things will surely get better.

Just trying to be positive, giving your boys away is a forever thing, but financial scrapes come and go. 

I really think the love and shelter you give your cats is the important thing. Lots of the other things that cost actual money can all be set aside for awhile.

xx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> Did you say your OH was a landscape gardener/decorator?
> He could try putting an ad on Gumtree, make sure it is up dated every day to keep it at the top. Like someone else mentioned, I always have a list of jobs around the house that need doing and would happily pay someone for. Maybe If he could turn his hand to Cat Proofing gardens he could even put an ad on here!
> he could also print off a load of leaflets and drop them door to door in the local area.


this is a wonderful idea, I will get him to do that straight away. There has to be some folks out there who need stuff done right?

Dog walker has just popped into my head... I know he isn't a dog fan but perhaps? I mean there are a LOT of dogs around this place.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Of course we'll buy the toys if you make them!
We're the crazy cat people, we love to buy stuff for our Fluffs 

Get knitting, or crocheting woman


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Do walker, pet sitter? 

I think PP had some amazing ideas - love the one about the cat run! 

If you do go down this route - get sme business cards made up. You may think its an unnecessary expense but you can find offers around e.g 250 for £5. I think this looks proffesional so more people would go after that rather than a hand written card etc.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Of course we'll buy the toys if you make them!
> We're the crazy cat people, we love to buy stuff for our Fluffs
> 
> Get knitting, or crocheting woman


What about some nice blankets for cats, winter is around the corner


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Hey if you lived close to me I have a tonne (ok, not literally) of food that needs to go to a good home. Unfortunately not the best food bozita terra packs, tins and some other stuff. But I am just too lazy to post it/find a new home. It has a long shelf life so I feel no dire need.
> 
> I think everyone has given fab advise and I really hope it helps you and your little ones.
> 
> If you sold them I would buy them, I love buying them new toys and if it were to help someone then why not give it a try! I have brought more expensive toys and they snubb them, preferring the free toys from happy kitty co. hey if it dangles on string even better! You could crochet me a blanket too


crocheting is one of my favorite thigns to do, besides play and cuddle my boys of course.

I can actually make afghan blankets, this is one I finished (not that great but it does its job.).. it was for me to cover up on while on the sofa, but my boys have pretty much taken it over as their new bed lol


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello lovely so sorry to hear about your situation. FWIW although it is not the best available for your cats you can afford them even in the worst of circumstances. In 2011/2012 at one point for aroound 3 months hubby and I were both working for an agency and earned as little as £30 a week, without benefits. We still managed to feed Luna and eventually take on Maggie when she found us. We were ourselves living on a sandwich each a day at times I was just having cups of tea, but we would not be parted from our girl and we bought the crappiest cheapest food ever and the cheapest cat litter, at the worst we were using newspaper  . Looking back it couldve done some serious damage and is probably why we had a few issues just before the wedding. However both of us agree it was better than losing our cat(s). 

If you and your partner feel you simply cant afford them though please do not feel guilty, you will be doing what is best for you and your cats and thats all they can ask of you, even if it means a painful upheaval. 

Im thinking of you, if there is anything I can do please let me know x


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am nearly in tears by everyone's support, I was not expecting this when I first posted the message, I am truly grateful for you all  Thank you so much.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I get the feeling you have a lot of blue and white wool - wasn't the octopus blue and white too  

Well I have a bed that Charlie uses which I think could do with a nice crochet blanket for him to snuggle on! Unfortunately Chaplin doesn't have a Spot like that - his spot changes monthly and he doesn't use the bed! 

But I've been meaning to get one, but just can't find the right one! 

As joy said - we are the crazy cat people so of course we would buy stuff for our fluff balls!


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah, get awa' wi' ye! 

Hey how about crocheting a special Milo and Shadow fundraising blanket and put it up here on the forum for auction?

The good karma attached to that would be _priceless_.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Hey if you lived close to me I have a tonne (ok, not literally) of food that needs to go to a good home. Unfortunately not the best food bozita terra packs, tins and some other stuff. But I am just too lazy to post it/find a new home. It has a long shelf life so I feel no dire need.
> 
> I think everyone has given fab advise and I really hope it helps you and your little ones.
> 
> If you sold them I would buy them, I love buying them new toys and if it were to help someone then why not give it a try! I have brought more expensive toys and they snubb them, preferring the free toys from happy kitty co. hey if it dangles on string even better! You could crochet me a blanket too





CharlieChaplin said:


> I get the feeling you have a lot of blue and white wool - wasn't the octopus blue and white too
> 
> Well I have a bed that Charlie uses which I think could do with a nice crochet blanket for him to snuggle on! Unfortunately Chaplin doesn't have a Spot like that - his spot changes monthly and he doesn't use the bed!
> 
> ...


blue is my favorite colour  and white just happens to go with it so very well. and, my OH is an Everton fan so that kinda helped as well lol


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

CoCoTrio said:


> Ah, get awa' wi' ye!
> 
> Hey how about crocheting a special Milo and Shadow fundraising blanket and put it up here on the forum for auction?
> 
> The good karma attached to that would be _priceless_.


you really think that would work?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> blue is my favorite colour  and white just happens to go with it so very well. and, my OH is an Everton fan so that kinda helped as well lol


Ah well if hes a fellow toffee count me in!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

If you wrapped and posted it I would bid (did I tell you how lazy I am!?) I would even set up a pay pal account for you  something I have never gotten around to doing!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> this is a wonderful idea, I will get him to do that straight away. There has to be some folks out there who need stuff done right?
> 
> Dog walker has just popped into my head... I know he isn't a dog fan but perhaps? I mean there are a LOT of dogs around this place.


I think you would need experience...and insurance...to be a dog walker.
As for the 'maintenance' work, the key thing is being seen as a trusted/recommended tradesman.
Maybe he could volunteer to do some painting/maintenance at a local independant rescue centre for a day or so....and then ask if he can advertise on their FB page, or leave cards at the centre? 
I know that the Scratching Post that I support often looks for volunteers for maintenance work....and this way he would get a 'catty' clientele.:thumbup1:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Kitty_pig said:


> Ah well if hes a fellow toffee count me in!


Milo supporting EFC. LOL


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> blue is my favorite colour  and white just happens to go with it so very well. and, my OH is an Everton fan so that kinda helped as well lol


You'll have to invest a bit in some other colours too, mind you, some of us have Girlies 
Not that the colour matters for them, of course :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> You'll have to invest a bit in some other colours too, mind you, some of us have Girlies
> Not that the colour matters for them, of course :lol:


Of course! 

You all are incredible people, I am so happy I have met you all. I did not expect this when I first joined this forum, I just thought this would be a great place for a bit of chat and laughs. But you all are truly lovely folks.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Nice crochet work....blue and white not my colours but I would be interested in another colour scheme if it was washable
Not sure about the auction part....you would need to check with Lyn, but am sure you can sell stuff


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

if I sold any I would put it through Ebay, That way everyone would feel a bit safer perhaps. I wouldn't rip anyone off or think anyone on here would do that to me, but I know how it goes online and selling stuff. That way no one had to give out personal details and such.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

But remember that eBay and Paypal (who are one and the same) take a big wodge off you. Can be 20%!

I'd be happy to buy one-to-one via this forum, no question. In fact I'd prefer it.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

pipje said:


> While I would normally not advocate this (unless in need), I think Paddypaws has a really good idea about going on freecycle etc. I personally, wouldn't mind donating the cat food my cats refuse to eat (right now, they're off Grau and Catz for eg!) to people in need nearby. I'm sure there are people near you who have some cat food laying around too.


This is a very good idea, perharps we can have a sort of food bank thread for when members go through difficult times.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll see what wool I can come up with and colors, then if anyone wanted anyone I would see.

I didn't have intentions of asking for money or selling stuff on the forum, I didn't want anyone to think that's what I was doing when I made this thread, so I hope no one has.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Of course we'll buy the toys if you make them!
> We're the crazy cat people, we love to buy stuff for our Fluffs
> 
> Get knitting, or crocheting woman


Can you crochet full size cat blanket for my bed? I´ll buy that


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

CoCoTrio said:


> But remember that eBay and Paypal (who are one and the same) take a big wodge off you. Can be 20%!
> 
> I'd be happy to buy one-to-one via this forum, no question. In fact I'd prefer it.


Thanks so much, you are far too kind. I did not know they took quite so much?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> Can you crochet full size cat blanket for my bed? I´ll buy that


Never tried it before, largest blanket I have ever crocheted was the one photographed and thats the size of a throw blanket really.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Never tried it before, largest blanket I have ever crocheted was the one photographed and thats the size of a throw blanket really.


My bed is 150 cm and my fav colour is blue


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your predicament. Don't feel that you have to rush into a decision to rehome them though. Look at how you can cut all the costs of keeping them, but there's no need to be hasty in getting rid.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I would prefer to go through pay pal (which never shows buyers details I believe) then I know every one is safe. I don't know another way of safely sending money apart from pay pal.

I certainly don't think you posted for this reason - someone mentioned about you selling the stuff not you. You just wanted to share your woes. Also, I can tell you care about your cats and you haven't just joined the forum for this reason. Well that's my opinion. 

I would be happy to buy a blanket for Charlie's bed, and some dangle toys. An octopus and maybe something else - spider? If you could get cat nip in the toys that would be great - but If not - no biggie. If I could choose diff colours for the blanket that would be awesome. But the toys can be any colour


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you all for being so kind, I have hope now that things will work out. you all did not have to and still do not have to do this. We've just got to keep our heads straight and work through this together without panicking, I will never forget this. You guys are awesome!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your situation  xx

Please don't feel irresponsible, because you're not, this is something that can happen to any of us at anytime and we have no control over. 

You have had some great advice from the other members, I know it's hard but try to stay positive and I hope your OH can find some work really soon. 

So come on, get those knitting needles out and start making them cat toys, I'd be interested in buying some for my furry masters


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

catnip I could get to put in them, Also I attached a bell to the top of his octopus and it drives him mad, when he hears it he stops whatever he is doing to find out who has his octopus.

of course, you could choose your colors. My mind is racing now, It might take a little while to sort out and make everything though.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your situation  xx
> 
> Please don't feel irresponsible, because you're not, this is something that can happen to any of us at anytime and we have no control over.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your support, I do appreciate this!

You all are so kind and generous.


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

It's great that you're feeling positive, to me that's what these forums are all about.
I think the blankets are lovely and I'm sure they'd sell on their own right on the likes of ebay as would the cat toys. Yes they can take a chunk out, but every 2 or 3 weeks they'll do offers of no insertion fees, so keep an eye out for them.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think we expect them tomorrow 

But if you were up for it, sounds like you would have some sales! 

If you wanted to, just let us know


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

as everyone else has said there are cheap ways of cat ownership
if you have a home bargains they always have good offers on wet food and dry
I hope everything turns out ok
and if you're making toys mine like fluffy things


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks I shall


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Thank you for your support, I do appreciate this!
> 
> You all are so kind and generous.


You're welcome hun  xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Who knows, you might become the home provider I´m sure dogs need blankets too


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I feel overwhelmed... but in the best way possible. I thought we were for sure stuck in a bad situation. 

I will look into wool/fluffy/bells/catnip and start crocheting away then put up what I have done then if anyone wanted something they could pick and choose.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Get off this forum and start Knitting!!!

See..every bad situation has some kind of positive in it somewhere,Not only are you making lots of lovely toys and blankets for all the lucky cats on here but you are also contributing to your household. 

Sending you and your OH heaps of good luck (even though I don't think you'll need it)


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi 

Sorry to hear about your situation however if you do decide to sell some cat toys and blankets I'm definitely interested! 
Mia won't sit on the sofa unless there's a blanket on it and she LOVES toys! (and puts them in the sink for some reason)
Plus I'm getting a little friend to join her so will need even more blankets and toys 

PS - everyone mentioning butchers, that's what I feed Mia on and she thinks it's brilliant and has a very shiny coat so it can't be that bad considering the price 

I hope things pick up for you.
I've been looking for someone to dig up and turf my garden if you're local


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What area do you live in, just in case we hear of anything that might help? Sorry to hear your predicament, but get crocheting and even advertise them on eBay...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

It will probably be a few days before I have it all figured out, but I will keep everyone up to date on what is happening. I've just got myself smiling! of all things! I can't believe this, when I got up this morning I thought we were doomed!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am in Northern Ireland... really should put that on my profile lol

I don't think many people are from here though. =/


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

There are a few I think. But not 100% sure. I know someone got nutriment sent to Northan Ireland! They posted about it on here somewhere! 

Have a look at posting costs, packing materials and work out time scales etc. Then the fun part - look at wool colours and toy ideas  

I vouch for an octopus! And maybe a spider  lots of dangly legs to tempt my boys!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes! I completely forgot about posting costs, too wrapped up in the excitement.

Will check that as well


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Yes! I completely forgot about posting costs, too wrapped up in the excitement.
> 
> Will check that as well


Well, the toys are light, so it can't cost too much ...
Anyhow, some people might be up for un-stuffed toys <so they can add their own catnip/valerian to them> and that would be even cheaper to post 

Also, I suppose you've got £shops in Ireland, have a look there, my local sells wool in many colours 
Might not be the best quality for blankets, but for toys which will soon be savaged with claws and teeth I'm pretty sure it'll do!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Well, the toys are light, so it can't cost too much ...
> Anyhow, some people might be up for un-stuffed toys <so they can add their own catnip/valerian to them> and that would be even cheaper to post


Oh for sure, I could make a small flap with a button (with a cover over it to ensure no choking hazard) to close it, so you could continue to fill/empty/refill it.


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

The other thing to think about when you're selling items to send through the post as well as postage is packaging. By the time you start buying jiffy bags etc, it starts to add up. Anything I sell on ebay I just package with bubble wrap (if it's needed) & brown packaging paper & seal with tape. It's much cheaper than buying envelopes & the toys/blankets won't need that much protection. Also if you can keep the thickness of the item less than 25mm as then it's still classed as a large letter but not a package & the postage is a lot cheaper


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Hun,

I've nothing to add that hasn't already been said, but just wanted to stop by and send you *hugs* and to let you know I'm thinking about you and praying everything turns out ok in the end


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I confess I only read the first couple of pages of the thread but wanted to type this before I forget, so sorry if I am duplicating.

It might not work for you, but some rescues use shredded paper as litter, it does tend to fly around a bit but if you get free papers or can get them it might save a bit on litter.

Added this: If you could do it, perhaps use soil for the litter trays, free from the garden or elsewhere.

As for selling, Ebay are increasing their fees sneakily at the end of the month by charging on postage as well as the usual fees. It isn't such a busy site but I have sold a few things on Ebid, free to list unless you choose extras, you only pay if you sell something.

Am going back to read the rest of the thread now 

Edit: I knew I would forget something - you might find some useful tips on here, and the forums are very handy http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Just wanted to send a human hug and two furry hugs your way!

The advice everyone has given you has been really great.

My OH is self employed and while most of the time we can live 'ok'.. (as well as can be expected in this climate anyway) we've also been on the bare bones of our arse too... I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now..ish!

Butchers is a brilliant way to cut costs it's about £2.50 in Tescos I think and P&H our way usually does 24 cans VERY reasonably on a special offer. Both of mine really enjoy it and I now still feed it on rotation.

I've changed the cat litter brand I use now but tesco value non clumping cat litter works pretty well for the price.. as long as you maintain it properly and I think it's less than £2?

I'm not sure if you said you were on any benefits? PDSA was created for these situations. Do you have anything like PDSA near you?

Both of my furry babies would be extremely interested in a blanket each and some toys - so please hurry up and get creating! 

Best of luck xxx


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Oh for sure, I could make a small flap with a button (with a cover over it to ensure no choking hazard) to close it, so you could continue to fill/empty/refill it.


Velcro might be better, that is what is on the ones I have


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

maisiecat said:


> Velcro might be better, that is what is on the ones I have


Or just a little hole which people can sew up after putting the stuffing in


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

petergettins said:


> The other thing to think about when you're selling items to send through the post as well as postage is packaging. By the time you start buying jiffy bags etc, it starts to add up. Anything I sell on ebay I just package with bubble wrap (if it's needed) & brown packaging paper & seal with tape. It's much cheaper than buying envelopes & the toys/blankets won't need that much protection. Also if you can keep the thickness of the item less than 25mm as then it's still classed as a large letter but not a package & the postage is a lot cheaper


I get my bubble wrap from the fruit & veg counters of the supermarket and I save all my packaging from things I buy online. However I receive things packed in carrier bags, wallpaper, giftwrap inside out, ice cream tubs (washed). I post things in cat food boxes, polystyrene, cut down wine boxes, Pringles tubes.........I have been selling on Ebay and Ebid for a good few years and it can be complicated but it can also be fun.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry Ive come to this late and really have nothing useful to add to all the advice already given ,if I think of anything that might help I'll let you know. For now sending you all the luck in the world in sorting out this unfortunate pickle that you find yourselves in ,which the way things are at the moment,could happen to any one of us .All I will add is to rehome only as a last resort cos once its done you cant undo it and things just might suddenly take a turn for the better as suddenly as they went wrong ,stay positive. xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> my dreaded fear is when it gets cold and gas... why is it so blood expensive?! and why did our electric (at least here) go up by 18%! are they trying to screw us?! we ended up switching our electric over to something 2p cheaper. a penny is a penny right now.


On a different tack, there is plenty that can be done on the utilities front too. I grew up in a house without central heating, and now live in one which only has radiators, but I only set the heating to 13 degrees Centigrade because I'm not used to it! I also only tend to have it on for a couple of hours a day unless it's really cold. Low energy bulbs and turning off unnecessary lights are a given I suspect, but replacing any that go with LED bulbs is something I am going to be doing (once I get through my existing supply!)

Now, I'm not saying you need to go that far, but adding an extra layer or two of clothing, wearing fluffy jumpers and dressing gowns and two pairs of socks with warm slippers, extra layers on the bed, snuggling under blankets on the sofa - it all makes a difference. I learned the trick of a fleece hat in bed when camping, but there's no reason to not do it indoors on really cold nights! And there is a lot of truth in the saying that if your feet are warm, the rest of you is too.

Also, making your house as heat efficient as possible will help. If you have several rooms, consider lowering the heating in ones you don't need to use down to the frost setting. Got some bubble wrap lying around from a delivery? Use it over windows to create an extra layer of insulation that still lets light in. If you have curtains, use them as soon as it gets dark, and if they are not that thick then look at getting some thicker ones in clearance sales (this is a good time of year!) - or just get some cheap fleecy blankets and tack those to the back of your existing ones. Draught excluders work wonders too. Have a hot water cylinder? Get or make it a fluffly jacket to insulate it (bubble wrap again if you have it!).

You can also lower the cost of cooking with a bit of care - and not just the gas use.  Try and get to the supermarket at the end of the day and snap up reduced bread, meat and veg items (if you have a local butcher, look for offcuts and trimmings - mine does a big bag of bacon joint trimmings for £2, really yummy either quickly fried or in stew, sweet and sour etc.). Look out for people who have grow their own veg and have more than they can use - I've given away loads of raspberries and rhubarb this year already, and my beans and tomatoes haven't even really started yet! Invest in some plastic tubs and make huge batches of stew, soup, bolognese etc., and freeze them in meal size portions. Then you just have to pop one in the fridge to thaw in the morning, and warm it through plus cook whatever you want to go with it, far more economical than cooking a whole meal from scratch every night.

And there's a lot more you can look at too, I suspect - the Money Saving Expert forums are an absolute goldmine on all things cost cutting, so I highly recommend signing up there if you aren't a member. 

Hope things start getting better for you very soon *hugs*

~Jes


----------



## JensterEX (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh hun. I'm so sorry.

But don't panic. I'm sure between all of us, we can help you find ways to cut down the costs of cat-care, hopefully enough that even if things don't get sorted, you can keep hold of your beloveds. 

I've had cats almost four years, and only yesterday my OH's Mum gave me a good heads up for a way I can save a fortune on flea-treatment. 

I know you likely already know all the tricks and tips, but maybe if we all share our best money saving links, tips and tricks we'll come up with something you haven't thought of yet. 

For example. Mixing Oko plus with a value litter. do a 2 parts oko to 1 part cheap stuff mix. The Oko still clumps and does all the good stuff (except being flush-able) but lasts longer. 

Lots of little things do add up... I know I had to do a drastic economy drive to keep my kitties when my mortgage deal ended and I couldn't get one even close to it (bloody credit crunch).


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the tips and tricks and especially the hugs! I really am appreciating this support. I went to OH's grandparents, they've calmed me down quite a bit and his aunt might be able to help. So hopefully this comes through for us. Until certain I am going to cut corners where I can and save whatever I can.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Well, the toys are light, so it can't cost too much ...
> Anyhow, some people might be up for un-stuffed toys <so they can add their own catnip/valerian to them> and that would be even cheaper to post
> 
> Also, I suppose you've got £shops in Ireland, have a look there, my local sells wool in many colours
> Might not be the best quality for blankets, but for toys which will soon be savaged with claws and teeth I'm pretty sure it'll do!


Yes, our Poundlands sell brightly coloured wool (but no knitting needles or crochet hooks!) also the padded envelopes (like Jiffybags) WAY cheaper than the Post Office if those are what you would use. £1 for five for the size I bought recently. But also they sell plain envelopes dead cheap, wrapping paper etc and no doubt balls of string with a mile of string on them. Good luck!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

OH's family have just told me that I should make crochet items and sell them (before I even said anything about cat toys), that they would help get wool... wow!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Sending big hugs to you!

I don't know about NI but today I heard on the radio that the RSPCA have got food banks for pets so maybe have a look if there is anything similar where you are?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

There is only USPCA here and I have just looked at their website and there is no mention of it.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Tell you what, if this crochet thing spins off I would love 2 more cosies for my tea and sugar pots 

We got given a crochet chicken for the coffee one and it looks lonely! I'd love a cat one!!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am curious if I could make a proper go out of this now.

I hadn't thought of this sort of thing before, I guess, because I thought nothing would come of it or it would be hard to get people to buy anything.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Well there is no harm on trying! 

Obviously the hard thing would be repeat custom. Not because the products would be bad, but because they are something you would buy sporadically instead of, say cat food.

I went to a baby shower the other week and someone knitted tiny cardigans for the children! So cute!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Toys and blankets aren't the only things I can crochet, I decided to try baby booties for fun and this is what I came up with.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

They are very sweet 

How about mug warmers and cafetiere warmers? I have one (not knitted) that is quite old now, it is a little jacket with a shirt front and bow tie, a really cute design. I also had one once that was a like a tea cosy but taller, in the shape of a cat.

Animal shaped items usually sell, especially during the run up to Christmas.

Just had a quick look to see what is about and found this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Red-Rainbow-Striped-Coffee-Pot-Cosie-/231029344734 but if you have a Google you can find all kinds of ideas and free patterns.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Do you think crocheted Christmas stockings would sell?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your worries....
We are in a similar situation, though not nearly as desperate. But hubby lost his job, and once his unemployment benefit ends, we will have barely enough money for the mortgage and electricity bill...

So we have already started to cut cost where possible:
we shop at Lidl and Aldi, I hate these shops, but they turn out to have some products that are actually better than the so-called quality supermarkets....

We do most of our shopping on saturday afternoon, when the foodstuff with the best before date nearly overdue get reduced. We freeze some of it, so we can eat 'overdue' food all week...

I made a curtain right behind the front door that keeps out the heat in summer and the cold in winter.

We never ever have the heating on in the bedroom..

I no longer use the tumble dryer except for towels, I dry all my clothes and bed linen on racks on the doors and in the stairway again. 

We economize on cooking by making korma or curry for 2 or 3 meals and divide and freeze them. When we want to eat them, we don't defrost in the microwave, but let them thaw naturally.

I still have the luxury of owning a car and a moped, but I take the moped or bike whenever I can, to save on petrol.....

I buy in bulk from zooplus when they have really good offers....

When I wash my hair, I try to use as little shampoo as possible, I take only the tiniest drop, and if it is not enough, add another tiny drop, and another, and a bottle of shampoo turns out to last more than twice as long that way.

I also cook meat in a non-stick grill pan instead of an ordinary pan, to save on butter/ fat/ oil.....

Even though the reason is sad and upsetting, it is kind of fun to try and save money, and see how much you can actually save very easily.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Do you think crocheted Christmas stockings would sell?


Oh yes, they would, especially if you also make special cat stockings...


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

How about toilet roll holders, my nan has one - I think it's tackiness is brilliant 

Those booties are so cute! Loving the pink and black colours!! Wonder if Charlie would dislike a pink and black blanket for his basket 

My mum had a cafetere warmer like a suit when I was younger (not knitted tho) too!!

I know lots of people with knitted stockings for Xmas, it seems to be a tradition for kids to get one - plus they stretch, which equals more toys  I would love two stockings for Charlie and Chaplin this Xmas!!

Ooo hot water bottle covers! I got given this mini hot water bottle with knitted cover and I love it!! http://www.bouxavenue.com/search/mini-hot-water-bottle

Have a nose around the cat classified sections. There are other pet sections in the forum, I've seen someone selling guinea pig beds to raise funds before.

Think of bobble hats too! And mittens I love mittens


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Loving all the suggestions, it gives me so many ideas!

Confession, I made Milo a crocheted hat that his ears poke out of, like one of those winter ones that tie under the chin. He hates it so much :lol: I thought it was adorable though.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

2 things I wish I could do are sow and knit. I would have so much fun!

Xmas tree decs! But fat Santas or cats with Xmas hats on etc! How fun would that be!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Look on youtube they have tutorial videos on there, some of them are really good.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Do you think crocheted Christmas stockings would sell?


Lets put it this way. Last Christmas we were sent a felt stocking with a little animal on the top, trimmed with red and green and filled with little gifts. Ideal for a gift swap/Secret Santa too.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I wonder if I could crochet a stocking... and trim it with little kittens chasing tiny mice on :O hmm.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Loving all the suggestions, it gives me so many ideas!
> 
> Confession, I made Milo a crocheted hat that his ears poke out of, like one of those winter ones that tie under the chin. He hates it so much :lol: I thought it was adorable though.


No photo? Would love to see that 

I spent ages trawling Ebay and gave up, 2 years in a row, to find a little cat sized Santa hat Finally found one in PAH after I had given up and wasn't looking any more. It was a kitten one but all I found, a bit small and someone was not amused


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

No pictures, I think he destroyed the hat I haven't been able to find it anywhere. :lol: 

Cute picture, doesn't look happy though lol


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

It was difficult to get it to sit on there, too small and floppy.

(The hat that is)


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

elastic strap


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> I am unable to work. Sadly, everything has fallen upon OH. He said he will do everything he can to keep them, but he says if he is unable to do anything then that is our only option. So we have til the start of September, I just hope things pull together this is unbelievably stressful.
> 
> ...


Have you spoken to the Job Centre about benefits? Surely if you are unable to work and your OH has lost his job, that is what they are there for. You will be able to get income support. A cat doesn't cost a lot to feed and for now, that is all you need worry about. Fishmongers sometimes have scrap bits they don't mind giving away as well.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

His aunt thinks she is able to help with this, so I should know something on Monday.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> elastic strap


It has elastic - no chance of getting it round her chin though


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Any chance you can post a couple of pix of the cat toys you can do...I have just (smug smile) assembled a six-foot scratcher for my lot and would happily buy something dangly to hang there...spiders...octopi (is that the plural of octopus?)...you name it.
Also, if you get it going and get an eBay following, it would help to have a PayPal account...which, of course, you may well have. At one time I seriously thought of buying a knitting machine, but even second-hand on eBay they cost a fair bit. And as for wool...most charity shops have a box or basket in the corner with a pile of half-used balls of wool in various colours for which they ask only pence.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Any chance you can post a couple of pix of the cat toys you can do...I have just (smug smile) assembled a six-foot scratcher for my lot and would happily buy something dangly to hang there...spiders...octopi (is that the plural of octopus?)...you name it.
> Also, if you get it going and get an eBay following, it would help to have a PayPal account...which, of course, you may well have. At one time I seriously thought of buying a knitting machine, but even second-hand on eBay they cost a fair bit. And as for wool...most charity shops have a box or basket in the corner with a pile of half-used balls of wool in various colours for which they ask only pence.


Those are the ones I have done for my kitties.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to read of your situation  I really feel for you.

I would definitely be interested in buying blankets too  also, I don't know where you live but I have loads of food needing a new home  Mostly dry I'm afraid but you're most welcome to it


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> I'm sorry to read of your situation  I really feel for you.
> 
> I would definitely be interested in buying blankets too  also, I don't know where you live but I have loads of food needing a new home  Mostly dry I'm afraid but you're most welcome to it


Thank you so much for your offer 

I am in NIR


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Thank you so much for your offer
> 
> I am in NIR


Quite a way from me then  I'm happy to get quote to send it you if you want, just let me know


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> Quite a way from me then  I'm happy to get quote to send it you if you want, just let me know


Don't worry about it  appreciate your generosity though


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news but like the others have said there are lots of ways to save money. We have been using Butchers Classic for a while now and my cats thrive on it. Their coats are shiny and glossy and they love it.

You don't need to give up your beloved cats. Cats are relatively cheap to look after.

Fingers crossed that your OH will find another job soon xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

As someone has already said go to the supermarkets later in the day. I do know that the smaller Tesco do really cheap stuff late at night. I know because we practically live off these bargains. The bigger stores have a chance of selling the stuff through the night where as the smaller ones the stuff has to go.

Good luck.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you all 

I will look for the best bargains, perhaps coupon clipping is in my future?

Also, I looked up deliver cost for a small parcel would be £3. I do not know how much to charge for any of this and how many they should get per charge? any suggestions?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am glad you are feeling more positive about things now.
Some very good ideas on the thread as well.
I think it is only natural to worry about money and Bills etc when you are out of work.
My Hubby and myself have both been made redundant and at the time I was like you very worried. It taught me how I could live on a shoe string and not waste anything.
I was talking to a Tiler the other week and he says he gets a lot of work by being on Twitter!

As for making things why not Doggy coats and jumpers even little scarves.

You can look round charity shops for knitting needles and hooks too.
Also have a look round craft stall to get some ideas. Mind you there are a lot of ideas on here for you to get into:thumbup:

I would also buy a few bits from you. Blankets are always needed! xx

Good Luck x


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

£3 isn't bad for a parcel I don't think! Most things cost that, unless the company does free shipping obviously. 

I wouldn't know how much to charge for a toy, you would have to take into account the cost of equipment and labour costs etc. Maybe a standard blanked could be £10-15? My local CPL sell them for £15 but these are tiny. Then the bigger and more bespoke you get the more you charge. Same sliding scale for toys, basic range then addition of cat nip, bells as what not costs more.

Then do themed things like Xmas stockings - start early  Halloween stuff too. Then general house things!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am trying to work my way into this I am discussing it with OH as we go, but he is concerned I will end up spending more on supplies than making any profit.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe it would be best to make things to order at first, so if anyone on here has asked for anything specifically, you can work out how much the materials will be, and how much time it will take you, and add the postage, and get the money up front, make the item and send it and get feedback and build a nice reputation; and then you'll gradually know more about costs and so on if you want to get involved with eBay and making things to stock and advertise...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks, I was really confused on how to price items.

This is going to be hard but fun I think


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Some Ladies might have spare wool for you so they could post what they don't want to you.
You could also ask at the women's groups at the local church or put an add in the local shop for wool.
Even on freecycle?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

jill3 said:


> Some Ladies might have spare wool for you so they could post what they don't want to you.
> You could also ask at the women's groups at the local church or put an add in the local shop for wool.
> Even on freecycle?


awesome idea, I will check that out


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh hon. I feel for you. I really do. I have been down to my last penny in the past and it isn't funny. First off don't panic! Things can change really quickly. Are you getting all the benefits you are entitled to for starters?? Go and see the social, although its a struggle nobody should be on starvation nowadays.. Get your hubby to do dome leaflets, you can do it really cheaply. Perhaps you can be cheeky and ask someone in a office if they would mind using the photocopier while nobody is looking!
Also sometimes on here we all focus on 'the best' for our cats but when the chips are down most of it is rubbish really and surplus to requirements. Your cats will not suffer cause you are feeding them whiskas or cheap sardines. As long as they are fed, have shelter and are loved that is all that matters. To be honest that is more than some children have! A bed can be an old blanket and a toy can be a cardboard box. Trust me they will be just as happy!! We buy half the rubbish that we do for our cats for us, not because its essential! Get rid of the insurance if you have too, if you are claiming benefits the PDSA will help you if they are ill. 
Don't panic and rehome them yet. You could regret it. xxx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Marycat said:


> Oh hon. I feel for you. I really do. I have been down to my last penny in the past and it isn't funny. First off don't panic! Things can change really quickly. Are you getting all the benefits you are entitled to for starters?? Go and see the social, although its a struggle nobody should be on starvation nowadays.. Get your hubby to do dome leaflets, you can do it really cheaply. Perhaps you can be cheeky and ask someone in a office if they would mind using the photocopier while nobody is looking!
> Also sometimes on here we all focus on 'the best' for our cats but when the chips are down most of it is rubbish really and surplus to requirements. Your cats will not suffer cause you are feeding them whiskas or cheap sardines. As long as they are fed, have shelter and are loved that is all that matters. To be honest that is more than some children have! A bed can be an old blanket and a toy can be a cardboard box. Trust me they will be just as happy!! We buy half the rubbish that we do for our cats for us, not because its essential! Get rid of the insurance if you have too, if you are claiming benefits the PDSA will help you if they are ill.
> Don't panic and rehome them yet. You could regret it. xxx


My OH is going to an advice place and his aunt thinks she can get him on something if need be. So hopefully all will sort itself out, but I think until we are certain that nothing further pops up from this we will be saving every last penny that is leftover.


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

If you are a good knitter.. I will buy from you! I love hand knitted stuff! Buy some old jumpers and unravel them! I will have a grey or back scarf for winter.. There you go.. a first definite order! Also just a thought,, can you iron well?? Most people hate ironing with a passion. You can earn some money from ironing, you only need a couple of customers and word spreads! x


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Not unless people want burnt spots in their clothes lol that is what I am likely to do.

Thanks  Really appreciate this support.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just got the wool from his aunt, its pink and white sparkely  

And even though we refused she slipped us money and told us it was only a couple quid... She just slipped me £50... a couple a quid my @rse!?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

That really lovely of her! 

Ooo pink sparkly what's your first thing to knit!?!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Well, that will tide you over for a while....
That is about 4 months of high quality cat food at the very least.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh and yellow and purple sparkley :O 

I thought I would make a yellow kitty toy to start with.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Well post it when your done  also add it to your blog you have under your sig picture


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Well post it when your done  also add it to your blog you have under your sig picture


I shall  shouldn't take long to crochet it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just want to say I admire your determination Mirx :thumbup1: With your very positive attitude you deserve everything to come right :thumbup1: Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Just want to say I admire your determination Mirx :thumbup1: With your very positive attitude you deserve everything to come right :thumbup1: Good luck :thumbup1:


Thank you for saying that  Very kind of you.

But I do think that each and everyone of you would be the same if it were you and your fur-babies.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Really feel for you, OP. It's a horrible, horrible place to be 

For the last year I've been working 50+ hours a week on an annual salary of £11500 - not even minimum wage :frown2: I have always ensured that the cats are fed as my first priority after my rent is sorted. It's not much fun come the middle of the month when I'm sick of eating 18p noodles from Lidl, but I would sooner go without than have to consider not having the girls. And as a bonus, I've lost 2 1/2 stone since the start of the year 

Do be careful with making things to sell, as it's ridiculously easy for costs to spiral. I do jewellery and knitting - I have thousands of pounds (really) worth of stuff waiting to be turned into beautiful things, but when it takes 7 or 8 hours to make something, you just can't get a decent return for that time, and some of my stuff takes 20+ hours to do 

Think of simple things you can do with stuff that easy to get hold of - the knitting idea's a good one as it's generally fairly easy to pick cheap wool up as has already been said; upcycling used fabric's also a good way to go 

Don't be disheartened; the girls have taken really well to Butchers (£11 for 24 cans, and Lidl or Aldi had it on special recently too), and seem to really enjoy it. I have a couple of tins of Macs left from a HKC order I did a little while back, and they do get spoilt when I have a little bit of cash spare. They really don't cost an awful lot to look after and as they're both indoors only, I don't have to worry about them getting into fights or accidents (fingers hugely crossed).

Loving your cats on a budget CAN be done; you just need to strip your spending back to the bare bones and look at what they NEED as opposed when you want to provide!

Hope your OH finds a job very soon xxx


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

What sort of computer skills does your OH have? Tell him to check out some freelance sites like freelancer.com and odesk.com


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Really feel for you, OP. It's a horrible, horrible place to be
> 
> For the last year I've been working 50+ hours a week on an annual salary of £11500 - not even minimum wage :frown2: I have always ensured that the cats are fed as my first priority after my rent is sorted. It's not much fun come the middle of the month when I'm sick of eating 18p noodles from Lidl, but I would sooner go without than have to consider not having the girls. And as a bonus, I've lost 2 1/2 stone since the start of the year
> 
> ...


It is really hard, I do hope you get a raise. working that many hours for under minimum wage is not nice I know.

I thank you for your advice, I will look into the things I am doing before selling them and I think I will do it by order perhaps to prevent myself from making anything that just won't get sold.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

profx said:


> What sort of computer skills does your OH have? Tell him to check out some freelance sites like freelancer.com and odesk.com


I will tell him about it thank you 

He knows general stuff, coding, he can make programs and such but he has no qualifications for the work he can do which is the problem.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

muffin789 said:


> I have always ensured that the cats are fed as my first priority after my rent is sorted. It's not much fun come the middle of the month when I'm sick of eating 18p noodles from Lidl, but I would sooner go without than have to consider not having the girls. And as a bonus, I've lost 2 1/2 stone since the start of the year


Isn't that a bonus?
Cutting cost and dividing big pans of curry and nasi goreng into multiple meals as opposed to just freezing whatever is left over, and taking sandwiches to work instead of buying one or two baguettes made me lose a stone, and hubby lost even more weight...



> Do be careful with making things to sell, as it's ridiculously easy for costs to spiral. I do jewellery and knitting - I have thousands of pounds (really) worth of stuff waiting to be turned into beautiful things, but when it takes 7 or 8 hours to make something, you just can't get a decent return for that time, and some of my stuff takes 20+ hours to do


Use whatever you already have, and use part of it to buy new materials.
I used to make teddy bears, and I used to sell them at twice the price of the materials. I know that it was very cheap if you counted the hours, but if you like making them and need some extra cash, it is well worth the work.

Which reminds me that I still have lots of materials.
We need some extra cash too, so I think I will go and make a number of teddies again and sell them......


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> I will tell him about it thank you
> 
> He knows general stuff, coding, he can make programs and such but he has no qualifications for the work he can do which is the problem.


Ahh but thats the beauty of freelance work, qualifications aren't that important  A portfolio goes a long way though


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

profx said:


> Ahh but thats the beauty of freelance work, qualifications aren't that important  A portfolio goes a long way though


Very true....


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

very true, I didn't click on to that until you said it :lol: such a dunce sometimes.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

for someone who says " They aren't my cats" 
he is cuddling them on the sofa lol


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Etsy is a nice place for selling handmade things... or even just to get an idea of what kinds of prices you could charge. 

crochet on Etsy, a global handmade and vintage marketplace.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

:O ohh!!! good idea will research that site


----------



## Gizmo85 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Mirx,

So sorry to hear about your situation 

You say you're unable to work - I don't want to pry into why but could you do any kind of work from home? I know some factories employ people to work from home doing stuff like attaching the free gifts to magazines (someone I knew did this years ago) or maybe something online such a proof reading or data entry. Not brilliant I know but it would keep food on the table. 

xxxxx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I dunno, I;d have to look into it.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi mirx only just seen this thread, i hope you keep your lovely boys as i know how much you love them , you can do it ,you know you can,lots of good advice and moral support on here were all rooting for you and your familyim on benefit at the moment but i ve learned to budget ,you have to, luckily my family/friends can help me out if really desperate, but money is tight everwhere if when you have got a job , hope you feeling more positive now, big hugs


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ever heard of Coshida?

Lidl has 14 pack of wet for 2.55


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. This is very sad but your OH is right. If you can't give them everything they need then you should think of them and put them somewhere where they will get everything they need. I really hope this doesn't happen for you and you find a solution which allows you to keep them. XX


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi again OP - just wanted to suggest you have a look at Buy and sell handmade gifts and craft supplies from Folksy - Modern British Craft as well for ideas on pricing and trends. I was having a long think last night, and I may start listing my jewellery on there again to see if I can shift some of it.

Happy researching!!  xx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

hope your jewelry sells well for you


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Do you think I should go 4x4? 3x3? 5x5? I put the nail file there for scale.

Sorry for sucky picture by the way.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

If 4x4 would mean about 18"x18" then that would be a nice size.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

would be about 20x20


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

What area are you in hun?

...maybe we could send you some cat food or such like...would that help at all? 
I'd hate anyone to have to lose their animals


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am in NIR.

But you don't have to 

Thank you.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Maybe you could have a facebook page with your stuff?
Not sure if you have to pay for it 
It's amazing how many people facebook is reaching! Friends of friends of friends of friends make up half the world 
Don't do too many things in advance, take pictures of everything you make, starting here you already have quite a few orders 
Then you can make a folder with pictures of all the different stuff you can make to order, adding what colours you have, and everyone can choose 
Really hope it works out for you, not only to bring in some money, but also to keep your mind occupied during the harder times!
Oh, and if you want to spoil your kitties- make things for them!
It doesn't have to cost a penny, internet is full of ideas, you can also find some here <I'm not very artistic, but I get inspired sometimes and it gives me a lot of satisfaction to make something Phoebe likes and plays with >.
And as someone already said, they really don't need loads of expensive toys, they don't know about money!
Cardboard box with an old jumper for blankie will be just as appreciated as expensive new bed 

I just found another idea for a food/treat toy :lol:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/245446248414362841/


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Maybe you could have a facebook page with your stuff?
> Not sure if you have to pay for it
> It's amazing how many people facebook is reaching! Friends of friends of friends of friends make up half the world
> Don't do too many things in advance, take pictures of everything you make, starting here you already have quite a few orders
> ...


I am working on a sparkly pink and white blanket at the moment that is about 4x4 squares... or 20"x20". I figure I will use this wool his aunt gave me which didn't have many colors to choose from but I figure if I can make something out of it and sell it then buy more wool of different colors. and work out what colors everyone would mostly like then I could go on forth with that.


----------



## almost40 (Oct 8, 2012)

Firstly I am sorry to hear of your situation. But please don't give away your cats. They wouldn't understand what they'd done and would be very sad. My cat died yesterday and I am devastated that I won't ever see her again until we meet at Rainbow Bridge. You have a chance to keep your babies, do what others have suggested and buy cheap for them. I'm sure they'd rather have cheap food and less toys but stay with the people they love and trust. You will never forgive yourself if you give them away, you sound a wonderful cat mummy who loves her babies very much.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

almost40 said:


> Firstly I am sorry to hear of your situation. But please don't give away your cats. They wouldn't understand what they'd done and would be very sad. My cat died yesterday and I am devastated that I won't ever see her again until we meet at Rainbow Bridge. You have a chance to keep your babies, do what others have suggested and buy cheap for them. I'm sure they'd rather have cheap food and less toys but stay with the people they love and trust. You will never forgive yourself if you give them away, you sound a wonderful cat mummy who loves her babies very much.


So very sorry for your loss  I do hope the pain eases quickly for you, but as I have lost a very loved pet before, I know how very hard it is.

I am doing everything in my power to keep them, I have started looking for offers, searching online for the cheapest litter I can possibly find. If I can cut it back then it gets cut. anything possible.

I am absolutely refusing to re-home my boys unless the worst possible comes. If I can no longer afford food that would be me finding them someone who could feed them. But as of now I am staying positive and will know something on Monday about what is going to happen.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

my cats like playing with a spare dressing gown belt, and my male likes plastic cable ties. No need for those expensive cat toys.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Maybe you could have a facebook page with your stuff?
> Not sure if you have to pay for it


You can create Facebook pages for free


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've got 4 squares left to crochet together and then trim the edges... except Milo won't get off the blanket now and every-time I move him he comes back over and lays on it *smacks forehead*


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry the pictures aren't great... My webcam is terrible and my camera has died it seems


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

You knitted that already!? Wow...... You're super fast! 

They look really great! :thumbup: do they come with the cat :001_wub:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> You knitted that already!? Wow...... You're super fast!
> 
> They look really great! :thumbup: do they come with the cat :001_wub:


Not completely done yet, I still need to connect 4 squares and then put a border round the edges and cut off any extra bits.

Unfortunately not,  he's my baba!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I think that's really good! Well done! 

Obviously they are comfortable, as your model shows  do they claw at it/ the holes at all? 

I think this would look amazing in Charlie's bed


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Well I think that's really good! Well done!
> 
> Obviously they are comfortable, as your model shows  do they claw at it/ the holes at all?
> 
> I think this would look amazing in Charlie's bed


No, they just snuggle into it, Unless you count Milo kneading the blanket he loves doing that lol. Milo loves anything wool related.

Better pictures.

















once the border is on it, it won't look so plain.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Well Charlie only kneeds my face, so the blanket would be safe! It looks fabby!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you!

Proper picture of it from the other side minus the fuzzball


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

That's really good work! 

Ahhh bring back the fuzz balls!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks  

I was worried how it would turn out. and I always love honest feedback on my work.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Toys next


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh yes toys are for sure


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Mirx3 said:


> I am in Northern Ireland... really should put that on my profile lol
> 
> I don't think many people are from here though. =/


im fromN Ireland  but ive lived in england over 20 yrs now love your blankets btw


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> im fromN Ireland  but ive lived in england over 20 yrs now love your blankets btw


That's really cool, I did not expect to find many from NIR LOL
This country is nuts right now =/


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Psygon said:


> You can create Facebook pages for free


I think I didn't phrase that properly 
I know you can create a page for free, but the trouble is if it's a business page then I've heard facebook makes you pay for advertising it and if you don't they make it near impossible for you, because they make sure your post are not visible in anyone's feeds 

I've got a friend who's just taken her page off facebook, because not wanting to pay, she was spending way too much time trying to get people to actually see anything and that with her work <she makes sock monkeys and kids clothes> and two kids was just too much ...
Her page had way over 1500 likes, but if she posted something like "anyone who can see this post, please let me know" she was getting 5-10 replies max, others had no idea 

Loving the blanket :thumbup:

Did you work out the prices yet Mirx?
Can you tell I can't wait 
I don't think I need a blanket but would love some toys and probably baby boy booties too as I've got a friend due next Wednesday


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> I think I didn't phrase that properly
> I know you can create a page for free, but the trouble is if it's a business page then I've heard facebook makes you pay for advertising it and if you don't they make it near impossible for you, because they make sure your post are not visible in anyone's feeds
> 
> I've got a friend who's just taken her page off facebook, because not wanting to pay, she was spending way too much time trying to get people to actually see anything and that with her work <she makes sock monkeys and kids clothes> and two kids was just too much ...
> ...


I am going to work on toys today, I have no idea yet. I was thinking if I did 3-5 toys for a £5 plus whatever delivery charge would be. maybe that is too much though? I dunno prices confuse me lol

Plus I need to find out where I can buy bells and catnip for cheap.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread, so sorry if it has been suggested, but have you tried selling on Ebay? Or Amazon? Both are good places and although you have to pay listing fees with Ebay, it is usually worthwhile.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, so sorry if it has been suggested, but have you tried selling on Ebay? Or Amazon? Both are good places and although you have to pay listing fees with Ebay, it is usually worthwhile.


Yeah, I was thinking of selling through them. Just for the reason everyone would probably feel better that way because they do not have to mess with money in weird ways. But still a bit unsure on pricing everything, and I just want to make sure it is all good quality stuff I am selling, I do not want a bad product to leave my hands.


----------



## JensterEX (Aug 14, 2013)

Google 'wholesale' + item + UK

That way you can get larger amounts at reduced cost. 

My partner looked into this as she's interested in setting up something small to sell hand made collars. 

As for advertising and selling... look into notonthehighstreet.com or etsy.com

Its like a massive online market hall for small traders and craft workers. No idea how much they charge, but its worth looking into. I know the daughter of a friend of my parents sells her hand made handbags on there.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JensterEX said:


> Google 'wholesale' + item + UK
> 
> That way you can get larger amounts at reduced cost.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will definitely look into it!

It's really just the prices I am troubling myself with. =/


----------



## JensterEX (Aug 14, 2013)

The equation for your price should be something like:

(Cost of components & materials) + 10%) + (cost of your time)

So if your set yourself an hourly rate (for example £5 an hour) then if you can make 1 toy in 1 hour, and the components & materials cost 50p for one toy, then your price would be:

55p+£5 = £5.55 per toy. 

If you can make 3 in one hour:

55p + (£5/3) = £3.90 (round up to nearest 5 or 0)

Of course, the hourly rate can be anything you like. But always give yourself a 10% markup AT LEAST on your materials and components. 

Does that make any sense?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JensterEX said:


> Google 'wholesale' + item + UK
> 
> That way you can get larger amounts at reduced cost.
> 
> ...


Best way is to look on the site for similar items (there are bound to be some) and when the list comes up, look down the left hand side and choose completed listings. That will tell you how much similar items have sold for and will give you an idea of not only price, but also how must postage to charge.

If you have never dealt with Ebay before, do take some time to read the answerboard in the community section so that you don't fall foul of their rules and you don't get conned by scammers.

A couple of times I have had people buy stuff, make up some excuse for it not being right and expect a refund before they return it. Yeah, right! You have to hold your own and not allow yourself to be threatened.

But it is a good place to sell because it is where everybody goes first to find things - well at least I do.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JensterEX said:


> The equation for your price should be something like:
> 
> (Cost of components & materials) + 10%) + (cost of your time)
> 
> ...


That is wonderful!!! Thank you!

makes the prices more clear!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

any cheap places to buy catnip? I seen a bag 100g for 2.95 plus 1.35 shipping on Ebay, is that cheapest place?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, I will be ordering the catnip and bells and get some more wool on Wednesday so will be starting toys then


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your troubles & fingers crossed your hubby finds work soon (it's an awful time for so many)

I totally agree with the cost cutting suggestions .... and making / selling the toys is a fab idea 

I have a tub of this catnip lying around - I bought it a while ago as there were no small packets in my local pet shop but haven't opened it

Although both of mine *love* catnip, for some reason it sends Mia into a really bad mood & they then fight  so no fresh catnip here anymore!

I'd happily post to you - (it's not heavy) if you'd be able to use it - PM me your details if you'd like it xx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> So sorry to hear about your troubles & fingers crossed your hubby finds work soon (it's an awful time for so many)
> 
> I totally agree with the cost cutting suggestions .... and making / selling the toys is a fab idea
> 
> ...


Thank you  I was looking at that myself!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Ok, I will be ordering the catnip and bells and get some more wool on Wednesday so will be starting toys then


I'm happy for my toys to be un-stuffed as catnip does nothing for Phoebs, she prefers valerian and the postage should be cheaper, it could hopefully go as a letter


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> I'm happy for my toys to be un-stuffed as catnip does nothing for Phoebs, she prefers valerian and the postage should be cheaper, it could hopefully go as a letter


do you want the fluffy stuffing in it? or just the shell of the toy?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> do you want the fluffy stuffing in it? or just the shell of the toy?


Just the shell will do, I can stuff it myself


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Just the shell will do, I can stuff it myself


Do you want a hole left in the top to sew shut? or do you want a button to close it? I've no velcro. 
I need to buy bells to put on them so will make it soon as I get them probably be the end of the week.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Just the shell will do, I can stuff it myself


My mind boggles!!! 

hehe :wink:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Just caught up with the last half of this thread and its fantastic that you are so much more positive and confident then when you first started it a few days ago.

Reading your posts Mirx3 I can tell you have a spring back in your step.

Well done and i'm chuffed to bits for you now things are looking up.:thumbup:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Do you want a hole left in the top to sew shut? or do you want a button to close it? I've no velcro.
> I need to buy bells to put on them so will make it soon as I get them probably be the end of the week.


A hole will do 

*Wonders what Muffin will think now :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you  I am ever so grateful for the fantastic support. You are all wonderfully kind caring and generous people. I Do not know how I would get through this without all over your help. I really just want to say how grateful I am, And to say thank you.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> A hole will do
> 
> **Wonders what Muffin will think now :lol:*


My head's just exploded  hehe:blush::001_tongue:


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Great news you're feeling more positive! Loving the sound of these toys! If you wanted you could grow some catnip yourself? Then have a plentiful supply! But I don't know where you get seeds from - or dry it out! But that could be a cheaper option? It grows like wild!!

Anyway, I would love to buy a blanket and some toys from you when you are ready. I keep looking at Charlie basket and it needs a blanket for these cold nights  

When you are more settled with a routine and costing etc let me know to place an order  o also if it could be after I get paid that would be great  then I could actually pay you


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks  I will.

I am picking up wool on Wednesday so I will see what they have at the time. 

Then if anyone wants anything they can message me color and whatever it is you want  So I can start on them in order.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I like dark blue (navy), red and purple


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll see what I can find


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't really mind the colours as long as they're girly 
So pink, red, yellow, purple, some white, whatever you've got, just not blue 

Of course the baby boy booties are perfect in blue, I can take the ones you've already made, if they're still available!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've got somewhere around this house, I'll have to find them if not I can just make a new pair


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

First toy, waiting for my bells to arrive then it will be complete


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy, These are the new baby booties I have started I will trim them in blue at the bottom and the top once I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Love the octopus! 

Let us know when you have any white (-ish) 4x4 blankets ready...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

If you want to start private messaging me the stuff everyone wants, Then I can put them in line and gradually work out the orders.  That way no one is left out and everyone gets what they want.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

The octopus is so cute!!!!

I will place my order at the end of the week when I have been paid. So I will start thinking of what fun things I want


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok 

I'll be ordering bells tomorrow, and having alook at wool  so it is all coming together I am getting excited!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I finished one baby bootie, what do you think Joy84? Will this work or is anything different?


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

That is so cute! :001_wub:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Love them :thumbup:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok  I will finish the other one today, ordering the bells now so the toys and the booties will be able to be sent as soon as I get the bells to attach.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

OK, so I have ordered bells and wool. 

bells will be here either 27th or 28th. Wool will be here between 24th - 27th  So after that I can give prices out.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

First order complete   


























And the pink Octopus of course  I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

AHHHH that mouse is amazing too!!


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

They are so pretty. You are clever! :thumbup1:

Are they all sold already?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

purple octopus is available. But the mouse and the pink octopus and the booties are all sold


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

So how much is an octopus these days then?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

£4.50 

I do hope that isn't too dear.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Sold! 

pm'ing you now.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Going to do my order now


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok  just pm me what you'd like.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

These orders make me excited and nervous all at the sametime!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Bells have arrived. Now just waiting for the wool


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wool has arrived


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Love your items


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Color of wool if anyone wants to pick and choose or order anything let me know


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Big bump for this thread. (maybe time to re-name it??) 

Mr T's Octopus and cuddly snuggle blanket have arrived and he's suddenly gone all softy and drippy. What a big baby!  Love it! 

I'd highly recommend M3's lovely things. The Octopus toy in particular is unlike anything else, just fantastic!










This is the only non-blurry photo I've managed to get because he will hardly stop wriggling and squirming on the blanket, and squashing the octopus against his head with both paws. He's a very happy boy!

Thanks Mirx3!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I am so glad he likes it! 

Well, That has made my day now!

Also happy it did not take long to arrive, I was wondering if it would today! 

Thank you for the lovely feedback!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

That blanket and octopus look awesome! Excited about my order too!

How those Christmas stocking looking


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Buying Green, red and white wool tomorrow  So should start on those ASAP.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just reading in your other thread the felix question, can you buy tins? 1 tin = 4 pouches, I use classic made by butchers, nothing nasty in it either like felix, about £4.95 for 12 tins! So that equals, 48 pouches! 

You can also get cheaper biscuits if need be, frozen fish is £1,68 for loads of pieces and chicken £3.00 for 1kg worth for you and them lol


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ohh that is wonderful!  I will try a tin of butchers and see if they like that. Do you feed them a tin a day or half a tin or does it vary between cats?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> Ohh that is wonderful!  I will try a tin of butchers and see if they like that. Do you feed them a tin a day or half a tin or does it vary between cats?


I really cant say, all cats are different, I never go by recommendations, just when they want food, for example on the side of a box it can say they can eat 4 pouches a day as adult, but the butchers tin says 3/4 a tin a day, you will find the better quality the less they eat of it!

One of my cats will graze maybe eat 2 mouthfuls of wet then graze on dry, about 3 biscuits at a time, and he weighs 14lb :001_unsure: No idea where he puts it :sneaky2:

Have you thought about buying in bulk online? Smilla on zooplus is good and works out cheaper than whiskers if bought in bulk and is good quality 
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/dry_cat_food/smilla/221667
To be honest millions of cats are raised on whiskers, Felix, go cat and own brands and are fine and live many years, so don't feel bad about it, its better than rehoming them, then you could buy the frozen and give them that 2 times a week


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I really appreciate this wonderful advice 

I was looking into bulk buying because it seems to average out cheaper than buying from a supermarket/pet shop so I've seen. I want to get the best value for money, but I also want what is best for my boys at the same-time.

Oh wow a 15lb furball! :O he is massive!!! 

I am also saving money back to get them neutered and I want to get it done soon before the get into the age of marking and fighting with each other so has to be sometime this month.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> I really appreciate this wonderful advice
> 
> I was looking into bulk buying because it seems to average out cheaper than buying from a supermarket/pet shop so I've seen. I want to get the best value for money, but I also want what is best for my boys at the same-time.
> 
> ...


Where do you live? neutering is £15 for a boy near me, depends on the vet, so look around, you can get it for free in loads of places and no benefits needed, just google it. Rem you need them done asap, as once it gets past a certain point they may not even stay friends  Had that with my boy, not nice


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am in Northern Ireland. I have found a place to get it done cheap, I am refusing to go to the same vet as the lady who gave us Shadow as he sexed the kittens wrong and last thing I want is a vet to operate wrong. Maybe too over-protective though lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> I am in Northern Ireland. I have found a place to get it done cheap, I am refusing to go to the same vet as the lady who gave us Shadow as he sexed the kittens wrong and last thing I want is a vet to operate wrong. Maybe too over-protective though lol


Even the best can sex wrong, some girls can be swollen and some boys small, nothing to do with them operating


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad to hear it is normal to mix them up. I was worried!

By the way, the cat in your avatar is gorgeous...<3


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> Glad to hear it is normal to mix them up. I was worried!
> 
> By the way, the cat in your avatar is gorgeous...<3


Thanks she is a Seal point, about 3 now, one of those that was very gangly as a kitten and turned into a swan, gutted, desperately wish I had kept and shown her, plus she is nutty lol :devil:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

If I ever had a pedigree cat, I think it'd be one like that  It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> If I ever had a pedigree cat, I think it'd be one like that  It is GORGEOUS!


lol I have changed many a peoples minds, I had a couple visit for 2 Bengal kittens, as I am totally honest about the breed, they ended up with 2 ragdolls... :devil:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Bengals are beautiful but I heard they can act like dogs... is that true?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmmmmmm a new blanket for the cats for christmas, or a couple.

Can you give me a price on one? I'm no good with sizes though so if you said like before 20" that really means nowt to me haha rubbish with sizes unless a size comparison is made haha


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> Bengals are beautiful but I heard they can act like dogs... is that true?


Not really, any cat can 'act' dog like, for example ragdolls can play fetch, walk on harness, but Any cat can do this, my British played fetch, mine all respond to recall and its a whistle, loads of cats do this it isn't a new thing, people just seem to think they are really different and don't act like that :001_unsure:

Bengals are stunning to look at, maybe not as good to own to people that do not research, hence a lot of people find that out once they buy one, which is probably why rescues are full and a lot get sold on


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

£15 for blanket as it takes so much wool and time.

20 inches will cover one entire cushion on my sofa... but if you want me to compare it to something else... uhm. if you line 3 dvds long ways, that is 23 inches... so a little smaller than that. sorry I am terrible with comparing it :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> Not really, any cat can 'act' dog like, for example ragdolls can play fetch, walk on harness, but Any cat can do this, my British played fetch, mine all respond to recall and its a whistle, loads of cats do this it isn't a new thing, people just seem to think they are really different and don't act like that :001_unsure:
> 
> Bengals are stunning to look at, maybe not as good to own to people that do not research, hence a lot of people find that out once they buy one, which is probably why rescues are full and a lot get sold on


aww that is terrible!  people should really research on the pets they are going to get first.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> £15 for blanket as it takes so much wool and time.
> 
> 20 inches will cover one entire cushion on my sofa... but if you want me to compare it to something else... uhm. if you line 3 dvds long ways, that is 23 inches... so a little smaller than that. sorry I am terrible with comparing it :lol:


Its only cos the cats sleep in certain places, one is on a pouffet/poofey [is that how its spelt? I dunno] so would need to cover then, width wise its gotta be shorter then 3 dvd cases and length probably the same, so yeah on that note. Me is thinking me will have two!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> Bengals are beautiful but I heard they can act like dogs... is that true?





Mirx3 said:


> aww that is terrible!  people should really research on the pets they are going to get first.


lol tell that to the people who call and ask me 'do you have any cats' I say 'ragdoll' they say 'don't care about the breed, but want to pick up today' when its Christmas eve 

SOoooooooooo many people don't, I didn't realise the internet and books were rare these days...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

If you want to pm me the sizes and colors you would like  As I am picking up wool tomorrow, I do have pink, pastel green, blue, yellow.  if you want a different color let me know so I can pick it up.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

my god! =o I would point blank refuse to let people who said things like that have one, or near christmas if they are only buying them for their children. 

I think that breeders should have a test to make all potential owners take  to make sure they research. But that is my way of thinking lol ( I hope I have no offended you by saying any of this)


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

I absolutely love your handmade knitted crafts, you are sooo talented 

How do I place an order and pay you please? I would like a pink blanket and an octopus (any colour for the octopus).


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I take payments through Paypal. you can just pm me your order


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

Great, thanks, PM on the way


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Omg hun ... only just seen this thread! As you know, I have hardly been on here in the past month. 
So sorry to read this ... I have to admit, I haven't read the whole thread, cos it's looooooong lol. 
So what's happening now then? Hope you don't have to get rid of the kitties, and have managed to sort something?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

With the money I have made from some orders, I am currently able to keep my babes, plus the advice everyone has given me for food and litter I am saving loads and we are making it by, but we are going on this slowly as we want to be able to keep them. 

Then we will figure things out from there, He goes in for advice soon so we will know what to do next.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Well that's good then, for now atleast. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
What are you selling then?

Please keep me updated with any news hun


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you.

I am making handcrafted cat toys, and blankets 
Like these below.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> my god! =o I would point blank refuse to let people who said things like that have one, or near christmas if they are only buying them for their children.
> 
> I think that breeders should have a test to make all potential owners take  to make sure they research. But that is my way of thinking lol ( I hope I have no offended you by saying any of this)


Don't worry I have tests and a sit in exam and a I thoroughly question them under pressure whilst smacking them with pretend cat paws on sticks!! :devil: Im not even kidding! :devil: :devil: :sneaky2:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

:lol: omg... can you please PRETTY PLEASE record this?! I would love to see this :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> :lol: omg... can you please PRETTY PLEASE record this?! I would love to see this :lol:


We record all calls to make sure we provide the best service possible... or something like that :devil:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that is the funniest thing I could ever possibly see. lol

I wonder if that would frighten people.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> I think that is the funniest thing I could ever possibly see. lol
> 
> I wonder if that would frighten people.


lol! :devil: Ahh I do have fun with new owners, we sit around for hours, and I mean hours, 3-5 just chatting, with the kittens, its really nice, end up talking about sooo many things  Or Ill make them play guess the kitten, if they all look the same  We do have fun lol :devil:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have to say that part of your job sounds fun lol but I am sure it can be quite chaos with loads and loads of kittens.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> I have to say that part of your job sounds fun lol but I am sure it can be quite chaos with loads and loads of kittens.


haha, well, that part is nice, the other bits can be heart breaking, soul destroying and just plain nasty  A lot goes on behind the scenes, I think a good breeder makes it look easy...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

From what I have just learned about you by just talking to you, you sound like a fantastic breeder  

I am envious that you get to be around all of those gorgeous babies though!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> From what I have just learned about you by just talking to you, you sound like a fantastic breeder
> 
> I am envious that you get to be around all of those gorgeous babies though!


lol Thank you! You wouldnt be envious with all the work I do :sneaky2: :001_unsure: I sometimes wonder if I have gone a bit mad with all the litter tray and poop cleaning I do, every hour on the hour with a million litter trays :001_unsure: And my poor legs where they climb me, little sods :sneaky2: :devil:

Then there are the sad moments, which I wont go into  Its not all fluff though 

I really think that breeder poem is the true, the there is a breeder poem, hang on...

its here: 
What is a Breeder?
A Breeder (with a Capital "B") is one who thirsts for knowledge & never really knows it all, one who wrestles with decisions of conscience, convince & commitment. 
A Breeder is one who sacrifices personal interests, finances, time, fancy furniture, and deep pile carpeting! She gives up the dream of long luxurious cruises in favour of turning that all important show into this years "vacation" The Breeder goes without sleep (but never without coffee/cola!)

In hours spent planning a breeding or watching anxiously over the birth process, and afterwards, over every little sneeze, wiggle or cry. The Breeder skips dinner parties because that litter is due or the babies have to be fed at eight. She disregards birth fluids, puts mouth to mouth to save a gasping newborn, literally blowing life into a tiny, helpless creature that may be the culmination of a lifetime of dreams.

A Breeder's lap is a marvellous place where generations of proud and noble champions once snoozed. A Breeders hands are strong and firm and often soiled, but ever so gentle and sensitive to the thrusts of a kittens wet nose. A Breeders back and knees are usually arthritic from stooping, bending, and sitting in the birthing box, but are strong enough to enable the breeder to show the next choice kitten to a championship.

A Breeders shoulders are stooped and often heaped with abuse from competitors, but they're wide enough to support the weight of a thousand defeats and frustrations. 
A Breeders arms are always able to wield a mop, support an arm full of kittens, lend a helping hand to a newcomer. A Breeders ears are wondrous things, sometimes red (From being talked about) or strangely shaped (From being pressed against a phone receiver), Often deaf to criticism, yet always fine-tuned to the whimper of a sick kitten.

A Breeders eyes are blurred from pedigree research, sometimes blind to her own cats's faults, but they are ever so keen to competition's faults, are always searching for the perfect specimen. A Breeders brain is foggy on faces, but it can recall pedigrees faster than an Computer.

It's so full of knowledge that sometimes it blows a fuse; It catalogues thousands of good boning, fine ears, and perfect heads.......And buries it in the soul, the failures and the ones that didn't turn out. The Breeders heart is often broken, but it beats strongly with hope everlasting........And it's always in the right place! 
OH, YES, THERE ARE BREEDERS, AND THERE ARE BREEDERS!!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wonderful poem, I had tears in my eyes in some parts.

I do give you my full respect, because you are doing such a marvelous job.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

If you are making pet toys and blankets I would be interested. Have you got a price list?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, I know it's been a long time but I've finally collected my parcel yesterday 
Everything looks great, booties are gorgeous, my friend loves them, little Noah might wear them today, then I'll take pics!
Phoebe can't have her toys until we're back home and I can put some valerian in them and sew them up, so expect pics after the weekend 

Thanks again Mirx, great items :thumbup:


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Mr T has never been very interested in his XXL barrel, but since he's had his lovely crochet snuggle blanket on top he's been sleeping on it every night. :thumbup:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww thank you all so much!  I am so excited that you all love the items and even more excited that the cats do 

Toys are 4.50 each and blankets from 18 to 20 inches are £15


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

CoCoTrio said:


> Mr T has never been very interested in his XXL barrel, but since he's had his lovely crochet snuggle blanket on top he's been sleeping on it every night. :thumbup:


Sneaky plan that is  trying to get back the most comfy seat in the house are ya? LOL only joking.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha, yes we had visitors!  I didn't think he'd climb the barrel to get to his blankie, but he did, and he does.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so glad he likes it  makes my job fun!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Last two orders sent off  I hope you and your kitties love your items! Also, hope it arrives quickly.


----------

